# lahore



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

i have a pair of lahore. it is the second time it lays eggs. At first time it did not hatched.In this time it do not lie on egg for long time, it is just stand between eggs. this pigeon did not see any hatching precess before.what can i do?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

May be u can use a foster parents to hatch the eggS........it works well for me.usually they will start sitting only after the second egg is laid.....!!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

aswinragh said:


> i have a pair of lahore. it is the second time it lays eggs. At first time it did not hatched.In this time it do not lie on egg for long time, it is just stand between eggs. this pigeon did not see any hatching precess before.what can i do?


Never heard of the lahore pigeon. Would you please post pictures?

Tony


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I will post the pic of my lahores..







.......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I loved my Lahores. I wish I wouldn't have sold them all.
Since they are so big and fluffy, they can have some fertility issues due to the feathers getting in the way. Try trimming the feathers around the vent next time they are ready to lay again.
If they are young and inexperienced, then that may explain why they aren't doing a very good job sitting on the eggs yet. Give them some time and they should get better.
Also, how long ago did they lay their current clutch? Sometimes they will just hover over the egg until the hen has laid the second one. They may also be skittish on the nest and they may be standing because you're near them, and they're ready to get away if they need to.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe your lahores are still young, naive and don't know what to do.
I fell in love with these birds when I first saw them personally at a San Diego pigeon show.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful birds!! Thank you for the pictures.

Tony


----------

